# 2004 NBA Finals



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

We all know who is in the finals and since Detroit is up vs. Indiana who do you guys think will win the Championship this year?

Predictions fellas.

oh and here's that picture i promised to post where Kobe dunked on Olowakandi and Garnett.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

COME ON BIG D, i live in michigan so im rooting for the Pistons


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> COME ON BIG D, i live in michigan so im rooting for the Pistons


 i'm rooting for em to.

they better close this out in Detroit tonight.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

blueprint said:


> who do you guys think will win the Championship this year?


 Does that question even need to be asked :laugh:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

basketball Lakers blah blah blah it never ends! I will be happy when this season is over, I'm sick of hearing about the NBA and Lakers.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> oh and here's that picture i promised to post where Kobe dunked on Olowakandi and Garnett.


 Where's KG in that "You got dunked on" picture Allen?









Oh, and it'll be DETRIOT!!!


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

oh fo sho, gogo big detroit, even though i dont think we will beat the lakers, but i dont think we will be swept


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> oh fo sho, gogo big detroit, even though i dont think we will beat the lakers, but i dont think we will be swept


 Don't think...BELIEVE!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Where's KG in that "You got dunked on" picture Allen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 KG is next to Olowakandi, on the right, couldn't get the whole picture.... when Kobe went up for the dunk his momentum pushed olowakandi into garnett.... they both went up to stop him but garnett didnt' jump.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Don't worry 521, football season will start soon and blueprint won't say too much about the 49ers, simply because there isn't much to say


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't think the Pistons will be swept but i don't think they will win.

Sure Ben Wallace can take on Shaq, can't stop him but maybe slow him down but also remember this. If Ben Wallace gets in foul trouble, which he probably will with that over aggressive defensive style he plays, who is going to back him up when he gets into foul trouble?? Williamson? Okur??









To much talent in the lakers fab 4 for the Pistons....

Lakers have home court advantage in which they are undefeated.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> blueprint won't say too much about the 49ers, simply because there isn't much to say.


You never know.

They just signed veteran wide receiver Curtis Conway of USC to there receiving core. He will be the next Terrell Owens.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Since I am from Detroit







I am rooting for the Detroit to lose 4 in a row!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blueprint said:


> > blueprint won't say too much about the 49ers, simply because there isn't much to say.
> 
> 
> You never know.
> ...


 Whoopty.....we have Moss!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Vikings = CHOKERS.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Congratulations to Pistons fans.

BEAT LA !!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

it's set.

*Los Angeles Lakers vs. Detroit Pistons*

Lakers in 6.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have to stay the course, And say The pistons in seven. Don't underestimate their scoring. La is no where near as defensive as the pistons. Look for the lakers to get tired out. Lakers if you do win it ain't gonna be easy.


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

lakers in 7, only bc malone will take out rip just like he took out that guy from minnesota


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Lakers are favored again to win the series.

Home Court Advantage.

Lakers are Undefeated at Home.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Laker domination in six.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I hope Detroit wins


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

GO PISTONS!!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> GO PISTONS!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

*GO LAKERS.*










lately we've been hearing about the defensive prowess of the MIGHTY PISTONS... well we all know that most of the league can't shoot... so it's relatively easy to dominate the Hawks, Sixers, Bulls, Knicks, Pacers etc... the Pistons can pad their stats against the weak eastern conference because they play them FOUR TIMES A YEAR....BUT how do the Pistons stack up against the good offensive teams of the western conference.

Los Angeles, Sac, Minnesota and Dallas... all averaged 101.9 ppg against the vaunted Pistons D... A WHOPPING... 0.3 PPG below their collective PPG... to sum up the Pistons D in one word

*OVERRATED... *


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Detroits offense will let them down.

I turned the game on last night and with 5 gone in the 2nd the pistons scored a whopping 16 points!!! And it wasn't cause indy was playing the best defensive game of all time.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It was nice to see Artest revert back to his old self with a nice elbow to Rip's dome


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The pistons have three big 7 footers they can throw at shaq. As for koby sure he's gonna get some points against rip, But you can count on that to keep the ball out of shaqs hands. I keep hearing about the aging old fab four. Rip is averaving over 20 points a game in the post season. Can any of the lakers say that? Not since jabbar. All i am saying is prey that it doesen't go over 4 games because the oldies will crap out on ya.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Sure, Rip is averaging 20ppg in the playoffs but so is Shaq and Kobe.

Pick your poison.









Shaq and Kobe can probably outscore the whole Piston roster.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> It was nice to see Artest revert back to his old self with a nice elbow to Rip's dome.


How is that NICE? that cost the Pacers the game.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

We should lay off the NBA threads cause it'll soon get hostile in here.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> We should lay off the NBA threads cause it'll soon get hostile in here.


 of course not Larry, were all civil here but you can't begin to tell me how a weak eastern conference team can win against a Laker team that average over 90ppg.

pistons are averaging a whopping 68.9ppg.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > We should lay off the NBA threads cause it'll soon get hostile in here.:laugh:
> ...


 I will not comment. Just brace yourself for the inevitable.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i bet if it were the Kings in this position you'd probably be all over this thread.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Lakers in 5 at the most. Its over.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i bet if it were the Kings in this position you'd probably be all over this thread.
> 
> :nod:


 I will not comment on that neither Allen.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

blueprint said:


> > It was nice to see Artest revert back to his old self with a nice elbow to Rip's dome.
> 
> 
> How is that NICE? that cost the Pacers the game.


 uhhhhh no it didn't

Terrible play by point guards and sloppy execution cost Pacers the game


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> uhhhhh no it didn't
> 
> Terrible play by point guards and sloppy execution cost Pacers the game


 Don't give me that BS... the Pacers were up by 2 before that incident happened, Ron Artest let his emotions get the best of him and he did a stupid thing.

Shot 2 free throws and they got the ball back in which Rasheed had a follow up dunk.

If Artest didn't do that they would've had the ball up 2 with 2 minutes to go with momentum.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > uhhhhh no it didn't
> ...


 Also, I might add Indy was rushing there shots towards the end of that game. Does Artest really think he could of dunked on Big Ben?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Also, I might add Indy was rushing there shots towards the end of that game. Does Artest really think he could of dunked on Big Ben?


 He was up there.... but ultimatley, Artest cost the Pacers that game with a lot of stupid plays.

That Missed Dunk, that 3 pointer from mars and of course the cheap hit on Rip Hamilton.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have heard of this match compared to the "tortoise and the hare", Hope you guys can finish the race.
Ps. I am not gonna get upset with a bunch of smack talk, It's only a game, And if the lakers win my hats off to them and i can admit if they win they are the better team. But the pistons aren't gonna hand it over to em.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Artest didn't lose the series for us with that foul. We should've never let them come back on us. What he did was pretty boneheaded, no doubt, but it didn't cost us the game. When I said it was "nice" I simply meant at least he got his parting shot by committing a flagrant foul, which is something he was notorious for before this season. But I was being sarcastic anyway, that is not the type of behaviour that I condone.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

The odds are in espn.com.... let me know if you find an analyst that thinks the Pistons will win.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Ever since these playoffs started i have been posting stuff about the pistons and had little remarks. Detroit's D is overated? come on blue print! Didn't you say that joe D was terrible. That guy deserves an award for what he has done even though we could have used carmelo. If Detroit plays their game and dont get over themselfs they can beat L.A. and will. No championship ring for melone.







GO PISTONS!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

the grinch said:


> No championship ring for melone.:laugh:


 I agree, melone will never win a ring. Karl Malone might, though


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Bring the Pistons and there 68.9ppg average into staples and they will get blown out.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I have this gut feeling that the lakers are going to sweep the pistons...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> I have this gut feeling that the lakers are going to sweep the pistons...


 i'm a huge laker fan but i don't think that will happen.

the format for the finals is>

2-3-2 Lakers have home court advantage.

Game 1: Lakers
Game 2: Lakers
Game 3: Pistons
Game 4: Lakers

That is my prediction so far, the rest is unpredictable but if the pistons win game 5 then the Lakers will most likely finish them off at home in staples in front of Los Angeles.

Lakers in 6.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

post +1


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

blueprint said:


> i'm a huge laker fan


 LIAR


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > i'm a huge laker fan
> ...


 He is.

post +1


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> LIAR


haha no i'm a laker hater at heart and am truly a Sacramento Kings fan.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

But it would be some crazy sh*t if they do.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> > LIAR
> 
> 
> haha no i'm a laker hater at heart and am truly a Sacramento Kings fan.


 Deep inside his soul, he's actually telling the truth. Allen just has to learn how to accept.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

haha my GF is a hardcore Kings fan and that is enough, she sure has remained quiet ever since the Kings were eliminated.

and for clarification i'm not a Kings fan, i live my life fueled by hatred for that Kansas City/Sacramento franchise.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> haha my GF is a hardcore Kings fan and that is enough, she sure has remained quiet ever since the Kings were eliminated.
> 
> and for clarification i'm not a Kings fan, i live my life fueled by hatred for that Kansas City/Sacramento franchise.


 I will not comment.

post +1


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

what fun would this be if there was no fighting? isn't one of the points of sports is for fans to make cracks at each other? wouldn't be fun w/o the trashtalking....thats how rilvaries are built







So dont take my comments too seriously....its a fan supporting his team and its fun that others support theirs.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yay for the pistons going to the finals, and do i think the pistons will win? no, i agree with allen, LA in 6


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Detroit is going to win the championship this year!
Wouldnt that be funny if kobe went to the pistons next year. As much as i dont like the guy he is good. He tries too hard to mimmic Jordan. Everyone sees it. But he will never be the true leader Jordan was. Oh yeah did i mention Detroit will win the championship!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

There are people lining up in Figuroea and 3rd street getting some nice spots for another Lakers Championship parade.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> yay for the pistons going to the finals, and do i think the pistons will win? no, i agree with allen, LA in 6


 You've gotta BELIEVE!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The pistons are a good team, but after seeing their last series, I don't know how anyone could think they are going to win. The Pistons shot 39 percent from the field for the series against a pacer team who had jermaine oneal, ron artest, and miller all injured. And the pistons could barely handle this injury ridden team who themselves shot an abismal 23 percent from the field for the series. Compare that with the lakers and the teams the lakers had to beat to get the finals. No way the pistons can make this series go beyond 6.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> You've gotta BELIEVE!!


 I do believe. In the LAKERS


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

fishofury said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > You've gotta BELIEVE!!
> ...


 I'm not going to comment.

post +1


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > losts0ul916 said:
> ...










+1


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

anybody get the lakers dynasty dvd that came out yesterday?


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> anybody get the lakers dynasty dvd that came out yesterday?


Where can I get a copy? I can use a new door stop









Realistically, even though I want Detroit to win, they don't have enough firepower against the Lakers. I can guarantee you that Rip will be doubled teamed on most posessions, just like they smothered Parker in the SA series. Without Rip, were will the offensive load come from? Billups? Sure he can score 30 a night but not consistently.









Just like I said it in the Minessota seires, I'd like for the opposing team to win but that's just asking for too much


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

That DVD set is crap... they have Shaq, Kareem, Magic, West and Worthy listed as the greatest Lakers.

What about Kobe Bryant?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Its pretty nice. You get full games of all of the dynastys....and interviews etc....22 hours worth! IF you want it, go to frys....only 40 bucks there. There is a bulls version too for jordan lovers....35 bucks.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

siclids said:


> Realistically, even though I want Detroit to win, they don't have enough firepower against the Lakers. I can guarantee you that Rip will be doubled teamed on most posessions, just like they smothered Parker in the SA series. Without Rip, were will the offensive load come from? Billups? Sure he can score 30 a night but not consistently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You've just gotta believe!!!

Oh, and post +1


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> That DVD set is crap... they have Shaq, Kareem, Magic, West and Worthy listed as the greatest Lakers.
> 
> What about Kobe Bryant?


he's getting the towels or was it the jock straps?:laugh:


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Celtics! Isn't that right Herbert?!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

*Game Time*

Tonight at 6pm PST.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

go detroit


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Detroit :nod:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

*GAMETIME*


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Bring it
















LAKER DOMINATION


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

DET gonna wIn Gm 1


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Damn it Lakers. I think somebody better tell the Lakers that Detroit didn't get the memo that they're supposed to lose the NBA finals. The Lakers are playing like the trophy already has their names engraved on it. This better wake them the hell up.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

UH OH... detroit ahead 1-0 now.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

oh yeah


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

That was Detroit's defense at its' best. Hamilton didn't even step up today and they still KICKED ASS


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

I think the lakers going to win 4 straight after this lost


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> I think the lakers going to win 4 straight after this lost


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> UH OH... detroit ahead 1-0 now.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

please.....like anybody even belieeves pistons have a chance. first games always a feel-out game. lakers also had a long layoff. Anybody remember the spurs up 2-0 and lakers won next four? Happy pistons won...makes the game more competitive.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I am happy the pistons won too.







Fakers better pick it up.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

one more game here in LA, then 3 consecutive games in Detroit. lakers are going down


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Blitz023 said:


> one more game here in LA, then 3 consecutive games in Detroit. lakers are going down :nod:


 wow.. there's alot of laker-haters in here.. haha.
i hope the pistons go against all odd and whoop LA


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

diddye said:


> please.....like anybody even belieeves pistons have a chance. first games always a feel-out game. lakers also had a long layoff. Anybody remember the spurs up 2-0 and lakers won next four? Happy pistons won...makes the game more competitive.










What else ain't new? Excuses! Excuses!!!

Lakers got mutha-fuckin WORKED today!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> wow.. there's alot of laker-haters in here.. haha.


 And me being the *BIGGEST ONE*!








LA!







LA!!!


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Pistons :nod:

I just love to see the underdog win


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

I cant stand the Lakers- they SUCK big time :laugh:







:laugh: 
Look at their players, for heavens sake, can you say DREAM TEAM 






















Dope Bryant, Shag "no free throw" O'Neil, Carl Baloney, Gay Payton. 
What a Joke


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Series is far from over folks... everybody seems to be jumping the gun a bit. The first game is always a feel out game, remember in 2001 when the lakers swept the whole west but fell to Larry Brown's 76ers in the first game of the Finals at LA, they made there adjustments and won the next 4.

The game is all about adjustments and this series has just begun, the Lakers played pretty conservativley and they will adjust, give them time, they left a lot of guys open because this is a team they are not accustomed to, there defense is foreign and there playing style is different from the west.

Give it time, the Lakers will soon wake up and play themselves again.

You all will see on tuesday.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

I love watching the Lakers loose especially in LA. Pistons are gonna kick there ass!! lol 1-0 :rasp:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

booger said:


> I love watching the Lakers loose especially in LA. Pistons are gonna kick there ass!! lol 1-0 :rasp:


 And why is it so appealing to watch the Lakers "Loose"?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You call that conservitive? How about good defense making all the shots they take challenged? All i can say if they can't stop detroits pick and roll which is unlikely by malone and payton detroit will sweep. They will get a constant diet of it the next time they play. Larry brown has a better defensive team this time around.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

My model is you got to have faith, you got to have faith







LAKERS BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Detriot is not Philly from 3 years ago. By the looks of what was happening out there on the court last night, I wouldn't be surprised if Big D swept or wins the series in 5.

My motto is...If LA don't get the ticky tack bs calls, they ain't winning jack! (which was the case last night :laugh: )


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Lakers just needed a wake up call... i'm sure they'll flip the switch come tuesday.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

*GAME TIME*

Tonight 6pm PST.

Hopefully the Lakers tie things up tonight.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

not bad...this game is a lot more exciting then i expected......luuuuuuke


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

looking good so far. 4th quarter. laker fans are gettin nervous hahaha.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

WOW

OT


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

dang that was close. they're going down in Detroit....


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Back to Auburn Hills we go







I thought Detroit had it but Bryant's last second heroics once again bails them out


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow, thats game almost gave me a heart attack


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Can Lakers Fans say "LUC-KEE!"


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

f*ck Kobe and that bullshit lucky ass shot!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey lakers deserve to win that one..(damn,can't believe i;'m saying that) but damn..they messed up..they should of fouled shaq when he inbounded the ball..they let him swing it out and well you know the conclusion..was it lucky ..sure..why not.. kobe attemped two a few shots earlier and messed them both..but they deserved the win they out played and out smarted them in the last 46 seconds.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> hey lakers deserve to win that one..(damn,can't believe i;'m saying that) but damn..they messed up..they should of fouled shaq when he inbounded the ball..they let him swing it out and well you know the conclusion..was it lucky ..sure..why not.. kobe attemped two a few shots earlier and messed them both..but they deserved the win they out played and out smarted them in the last 46 seconds.


 agreed.

detroit had it and the let it slip through their fingers. how could they have not decided in the time out to immediately foul shaq if he got the ball. i would ahve loved to see everyone at staples stunned, but props to kobe. that guy is amazing 1v1 and you can't deny it.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

thePACK said:


> hey lakers deserve to win that one..(damn,can't believe i;'m saying that) but damn..they messed up..they should of fouled shaq when he inbounded the ball..they let him swing it out and well you know the conclusion..was it lucky ..sure..why not.. kobe attemped two a few shots earlier and messed them both..but they deserved the win they out played and out smarted them in the last 46 seconds.


 Your not converting...are you PACK?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The Lakers need to sit down tomorrow and compare the first 47 minutes of the game where we played team defense rivaled only by plastic fruit and allowed 19 offensive rebounds inspite of having the largest man ever in basketball and Karl Malone, to the last 6 minutes where we played defense, rebounded, and held the Pistons to only 2 points and ultimately won the game. Hhhhmmmm, I wonder which mode of play will be better for Thursday. . . .


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Great game last night, Kobe is no doubt a clutch player. Dr.Phil should bench Malone and start Luke Walton.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I fell asleep on that game....


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i love how people say lakers are lucky.....and how lucky they are every single win....or if they're not lucky, its the refs or stern fixing the game....can't ever just accept the lakers won huh?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I wouldn't consider Kobe's shot lucky as he's done it all year.

"Portland" anyone?

Luuuuke Luuuuke Luuuuke


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

What a jordan like moment. I'll rank this shot close to Fishers in game 5 vs. The Spurs.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:
 

> I wouldn't consider Kobe's shot lucky as he's done it all year.


 Then all year long those shots were lucky....

If it ain't luck then what is it?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> If it ain't luck then what is it?


It's called Talent.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


>





> What a jordan like moment.














> I'll rank this shot close to Fishers in game 5 vs. The Spurs.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nothing but laker haters on this board...lol
Victory is going to be sweet when LA takes it...


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> > If it ain't luck then what is it?
> 
> 
> It's called Talent.


 Talent...

I've seen Kobe choke many times...

I wouldn't call it talent...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Jordan like moment, i didn't say he was jordan, i just said his shot is a "Jordan" like moment.

What more can you ask for, a three pointer to bring the game into OT... without that the Lakers would've had to go into detroit down 0-2 for 3 straight away games.

That shot brought back the momentum for the lakers.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> Talent...
> 
> I've seen Kobe choke many times...
> 
> I wouldn't call it talent...


 Give me one if you know so many... who else in the lakers can make a shot in the closing seconds of a game?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Basketball is worthless.







Football is so much better.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Nothing but laker haters on this board...lol
> Victory is going to be sweet when LA takes it...


 I'm not a laker hater. I just don't think kobe is what everyone believes he is.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> who else in the lakers can make a shot in the closing seconds of a game?


 hmm.... Fisher.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> I'm not a laker hater. I just don't think kobe is what everyone believes he is.


 No your just a kobe hater.









your judging him because of what he did off the court, you should respect what he's accomplished in his career.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

> Jordan like moment, i didn't say he was jordan, i just said his shot is a "Jordan" like moment.














> What more can you ask for, a three pointer to bring the game into OT... without that the Lakers would've had to go into detroit down 0-2 for 3 straight away games.


and you think this was pure talent?



> That shot brought back the momentum for the lakers.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

> No your just a kobe hater.


maybe... not sure yet...



> your judging him because of what he did off the court, you should respect what he's accomplished in his career.


I could care less of what he did off the courts. Yes, I admit that he's accomplished alot throughout his career, especially this season with the help of shaq, malone, payton.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Lakers had a hard time with detroit at home. Wait till ya'll playin in the palace. The series is far from over. Detroit sliped in the closing minute but we be back.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I wouldn't consider Kobe's shot lucky as he's done it all year.
> 
> "Portland" anyone?
> 
> Luuuuke Luuuuke Luuuuke


 All I see in this photo is Luke Walton pushing off Tayshaun's arm on this ridiculous play. Were the Refs snoozin' on this play? Damn Son of Cow!!!


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Detroit will take game 3 :nod:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Just like a Kings fan to say something about the refs.

The Pistons shot more free throws than the lakers and of course, the biggest laker hater of them all was officiating.

Steve Javvey.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm already SICK and TIRED of the LAKERS always winning the Championships!







Success has already blown up their friggin heads.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

and detroit will lose game 4.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

this series is going to game 7. Lakers taking it home!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

If I were a Laker fan I wouldn't be too proud of barely getting a split on their own home floor, and thanks to a lucky shot at the buzzer at that.

Your team has played like crap and is lucky to be going to Detroit with the series tied. Considering the fact that they are heavy favorites in the series, their performance so far has been pretty embarrassing


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hands down kobe is becoming more dominant by the game









Watch out all you haters Kobe will shoot you down









Lakers 2004 Champions :nod:


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

in the end, LAKERS will kiss DETROITS ass...As predicted by ME!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Hands down kobe is becoming more dominant by the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nothing to be proud of Craig...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Like its been said by experts, the lakers have never really played this team since november? That is w/o sheed also. Game 1 was a feel out game....game 2, confidence builder....from now on, the lakers know how to deal w/ this team...but good series overall...gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Hands down kobe is becoming more dominant by the game
> ...


 Dam we Hammered the t-pups ........Sorry loser :rasp:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 Why bring up old news?

We're talking about the Laker Vs Pistons series.

Since you mentioned it... do you remember how the t-pups lost the fist game at home...







Well Good luck to the lakers too!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...












Lakes in 6 or 7 :rasp:

Dont get me wrong the pistons are a great team but not better than the lakes .....But Def. Better than ther t-pups :rasp:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

> Dont get me wrong the pistons are a great team but not better than the lakes .....But Def. Better than ther t-pups :rasp:


Hmmmm let see here.... the lakers have shaq, kobe, karl, payton, need i say more......


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

blueprint said:


> > If it ain't luck then what is it?
> 
> 
> It's called Talent.


How is that luck, that shot didnt even think about touching the rim. SWISH :nod: 
damn Lakers


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> > Dont get me wrong the pistons are a great team but not better than the lakes .....But Def. Better than ther t-pups :rasp:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm let see here.... the lakers have shaq, kobe, karl, payton, need i say more......


 and?
Teams can do the same thing int he off-season ........

Quit makeing excuses hater :rasp:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > > Dont get me wrong the pistons are a great team but not better than the lakes .....But Def. Better than ther t-pups :rasp:
> ...


























Why so hasty???

Come over and have a bear with me so we can watch the laker go down.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 Hasty? Never Homie








I'll Be there to watch the de-bacle of the pistons


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Only jordan gets triple teamed? Watch this game? Kobe is getting held and fouled every time he gets the ball and is getting NO calls!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't think Lakers can hang with these guys

Let's face it - Kobe, Shaq and Malone are no match for Rip and the Wallaces, and for god's sake - spare me your future hall of fame speeches, Laker fans


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

man... the Lakers are playing like sh*t and i'm not going to say anything about the refs on this game. i don't know if it's detroits defense or if it's just the Lakers but they better snap out of it, it's the NBA Finals.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

my hats is off to the pistons for playing great defense on the Lakers today. Can't wait to see Sunday's game









LAKERS!!!!!!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A little pissed off right now. . . .









The Lakers are getting shown first hand how defense wins ball games.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i waiting for bluprint to post up pictures..lol..maybe of the one point kobe scored in the first half..what a shot..he is a god of basketball..whew ..did you guys see the follow through on that free-throw...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i dont think they're gonna make it back to la guys.. lol.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Got Ben?


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Detroit is gonna take the series. I have no idea why the Lakers didnt give Shaq more touches in the second half


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Why didn't Kobe get more touches? When Kobe missed some shots and wasn't on his game, the others on the team got "sticky fingers" and wouldn't pass him the ball. Heck, Shaq and Kobe combined on a normal night would score more than what they scored last night.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

:laugh: Lakers only scored 68 which is there new FRANCHISE LOW for the postseason









I can't wait to see the look on Karl and Gary's face when they head back to LA without a ring.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> man... the Lakers are playing like sh*t and i'm not going to say anything about the refs on this game. i don't know if it's detroits defense or if it's just the Lakers but they better snap out of it, it's the NBA Finals.


 The Lakers are playing like sh*t (like usual) and this is the kind of stuff I've been talking about all season long. Don't blame the Refs cause LA sucks! You guys have been getting the calls all season long (and thats the only reason you guys even made it this far in the Playoffs) and now that you ain't getting them anymore all of a sudden Phil Jackson and everyone else in Has-Been Land starts calling for the heads of the Officials "because there being biased". Hows that for a dose of your own medicine?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Whenever a team scores a record low for a franchise in the finals has to be accredited to great Defense. The pistons have been doing this all year long. I know im a Detroiter i get to see every game. I am not surprised at all. This is one hell of a stepping stone for detroit. The lakers are good but not good enough. Defense wins games and team play is what it is all about. The pistons are playing great off the ball d on Kobe. Shaq fouls the sh*t out of ben when going up for rebounds, but this is a part of the game, ben is used to getting fouled under there it has happened all season. But shaq is a lot bigger than all other opponents. Every body has been excluding the pistons and the eastern conference, getting very cocky, this is a wake up call for the west. Hats off to the lakers for a good season but it is not good enough the pistons will prevale on top.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Remember...it aint over till someody has 4 wins.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

This thread is missing some Detroit pictures











> Remember...it aint over till someody has 4 wins.


The way the Lakers are playing, I'd say its over. They need to accept the fact that Detoit's defense is just too much


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

It will all come down to Sunday and the always critical game 4. Hopefully the Lakers will take some pride in doing the small things that won't make the SportCenter highlight reel but WILL win ball games. Of course will Fish and Malone hurting, things are looking rather bleak. . . but you gotta keep hope alive.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Is this FRUSTRATION I see? No rings in your future but a nice white and black striped jersey for Kobe.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Is this FRUSTRATION I see? No rings in your future but a nice white and black striped jersey for Kobe.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

The pistons still gotta play their best ball and win 2 more games It is not over yet but i have a lot of confidence going into game 4 up 2-1 knowing we were almost winners in game 2.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah i dont think im gonna give it to the pistons yet, the lakers are just too good to give up already, like i said lakers in 6, and im a detroit fan


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> yeah i dont think im gonna give it to the pistons yet, the lakers are just too good to give up already, like i said lakers in 6, and im a detroit fan


 No Real Detroit fan would say something like that. You gotta have faith. They have shaq and kobe we have 2 hand full of players that can hurt you.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

we will see today.

i'm not worried at all, there only down 1 game and they have always responded when there backs are to the wall, i will guarantee kobe will score more than 11 tonight.

until then you guys get your hopes up, when the Lakers take it i'll have my time.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

My prediction. Detroit 86, La 78. Koby 24 pts shaq 30+. First game rasheed stays all of the first half with not getting 2 fouls early. Nobody stops rip and chauncy tonight.
If i am right tonight detroit will blow out la big time in game 5 and detroit partys.
How come nobody said anything about ben ripping the ball out of shaqs hands 3 times last game?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn.....Lakers lost








I still believe they can win 3 in a row and make history








Gotta have faith baby " LAKERS "


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> until then you guys get your hopes up, when the Lakers take it i'll have my time.










theres no crying in basketball..well only if your derek fisher


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

thePACK said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > until then you guys get your hopes up, when the Lakers take it i'll have my time.
> ...


 he wasn't crying, there was a bug that flew in his eye


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm hoping my boys get it together and win game 5 to take it back Home.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> I'm hoping my boys get it together and win game 5 to take it back Home.










THESE ARE THE ONLY LAKERS I LIKE:CHECK OUT THE DOUBLE TEAM


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

the girl on the right is acting like a monkey :laugh:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

so sad...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> My prediction. Detroit 86, La 78. Koby 24 pts shaq 30+. First game rasheed stays all of the first half with not getting 2 fouls early. Nobody stops rip and chauncy tonight.


 Man i almost had a ringer on the score.







1 more win to go


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> Spurs vs. Lakers was a beautiful struggle that ended with the strangely touching sight of Kobe and Derek Fisher crying on the bench.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

Lakers can't even win easily on their own court. Lakers are going fishing soon.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

free throw discrepency is huge


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sorry Laker guys.. no ring this year.
down 3-1 already.. its not comin back to la


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

blueprint said:


> There are people lining up in Figuroea and 3rd street getting some nice spots for another Lakers Championship parade.
> 
> :rasp:


 Either there planning the Rose Parade a bit too early this year or the whole town of Los Angeles is smokin' crack. If you guys ever want a ring again GET RID OF MALONE AND PAYTON! These guys just weren't never meant to win one. Its in the books already fellas..

Well Lakers fans...all I gotta say is (to quote one of the Lakers Legends), "You can put this one in the refrigerator. The door's closed, the light's out, the eggs are cooling, the butter's getting hard and the Jell-O is jiggling."


----------

